# Southern cross vs swamp dawg vests



## Lo Mo (Feb 18, 2010)

Wondering which is the best vest. I'm interested in a quality made bay vest for my gritty strike dog. Thanks for your help


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 18, 2010)

Lo Mo said:


> Wondering which is the best vest. I'm interested in a quality made bay vest for my gritty strike dog. Thanks for your help



I wish they still made razorback cut vest the way they used to when Mr Peavey had it! Couldnt beat it! I heard they still got pretty good vests!
http://www.razorbackhoghuntingsupply.com


----------



## Lo Mo (Feb 18, 2010)

The razorback vests look real good too!  Now I'm realy unsure which to buy. Advice please. Thanks a mill


----------



## hoghunter102 (Feb 18, 2010)

I like my ultimate cut vest that i got from bilistic cut vest but it's a catch vest my buddy swars by the bay head vest i have a bay head cut collar a good friend of mine gave me and it's the best built cut collar if the vest is as good as the collar is then  i'd try and take a look at bayheadcutvest.com.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Feb 18, 2010)

sck and swampdog are different design and some different makeup do your reserch and make up your own mind give me a call and ill tell you bout southern cross and if you need it ill give you swamp dogs number i want give you a sales pitch ill just tell you some diferences and the makeup of southern cross 864-270-5973 but youll really want to talk to swampdog also they can tell you more about there gear then i can ive just looked at them and talked to them a little about the make up


----------



## cript2009 (Feb 18, 2010)

i just bought a bay vest from hardcorehogdogs.com does anybody no about these did i go wrong sould i have bought one from one of these two not trying to seal the thread but just wandering for future buys


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Feb 18, 2010)

Michael knows vests and i wouldnt be scared of the quality hes a good guy


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 18, 2010)

COUNTRY MIKE said:


> Michael knows vests and i wouldnt be scared of the quality hes a good guy



X2


----------



## Lo Mo (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for all o the help bim measuring my dogs today and will keep y'all posted on which I go with.


----------



## hawg dawg (Feb 19, 2010)

Southern cross has stood up great for me. Very pleased


----------



## cript2009 (Feb 19, 2010)

ok well im going to ga next to the alb line on the 28th a guy i no has 3000 acers and old me to come get rid of them lol like thats possable but im shure going to give it a shot from now till deer season lol but ill be using that vest and ill let u now how it does


----------

